# Bag - o - pee



## NorCal (Jun 29, 2019)

I’m made Skeeter for the first time in 4 years and trying an alternative bottling format; bags. I bought 1/2 and 1 gallon bags. I will usually reach for a Chardonnay or Viognier when I’m in the mood for a cold wine, but when we have a party, people go for the Skeeter! That made me think of a larger format. The bags collapse as they are poured out, so O2 should not be too bad.

1/2 gallon



1 gallon


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 29, 2019)

I have not seen these, curious what kind of structure. Closest I have seen is LDPE Cubitainer


. Am using Cubitainers on a few wierd size rackings where I want to squeeze air out.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 29, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Johnd (Jun 29, 2019)

I had something similar a few years back, but with spigots. Used them to hold barrel top up wine, was very convenient. Don’t know why I quit getting them, they worked well. 

Have to say, with SP in them, it really looks like it should be hanging off the side of a hospital bed.......


----------



## Jal5 (Jun 29, 2019)

LOL


----------

